# Just Purchased a XDM Today



## kpromero (Nov 25, 2012)

First time posting on here and today I purchased my first pistol. Have always had shotguns and decided it was time to purchase me an early Christmas gift. Hope i made the right decision, since the Glocks (22 and 23) just did not feel right to me and decided on a Springfield XDM .40 caliber with a 4.5" barrel. Now it's time to hit the range and get more familiar with it. Was thinking about getting night sites and maybe a laser also and wanted your opinions on which would be best to get out of them.


----------



## norb5150 (Nov 24, 2012)

Springfield XDs are nice pistols in my opinion. I own two, had three. Want to get a XDM comp at some point. Since this is your first handgun, I would suggest you take a class before you spend money on night sights and lazers. A good practical pistol class will teach you alot of information about controlling handguns in general as well as all the important safety stuff that you probably already know about. just my .2


----------

